# Holder Show, Houston, TX 3/5-3/9/2008



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just wanted to remind everyone that the Holder Show is coming up. I will be there with some of my fellow Shimano employees. They will be performing the reel maintenance seminars as usual. We will have 3 technicians on hand and I believe Warren and Joey from FTU will also be there for added support. 

I will be performing an offshore/Jigging seminar every day in the seminar area. Come by the booth to check for times. The rest of the time I will be in the Shimano booth to answer questions. I hope that some of you come by and say hello! I will not be available for photos unfortunately. I have been deemed too ugly for any photos  That's why you will never see my mug in our catalog or in any magazine or TV...

In all seriousness I hope that many of you can make it out! Its always nice to meet new people.


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, Bantam.

This is a HUGE service that Shimano provides to their customers. Not many companies out there this dedicated to maintaining their customer base with service after the sale.

Nice job. I'm bringing at least one dirty reel to you guys!

Thanks again.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

We have a booth too, will see you there!!!!! If you want to learn how to's on your shimano reels, you guys should be there to! Regards Donk


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

looking forward to meeting ya!! i don't know what i would do without all my shimano rods and reels!! hehehe prolly not fish anymore!!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder. If I can get out of going to Austin I'll be there.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

Where is the Holder Show going to be?


----------



## Captain Nathan Gray (Oct 19, 2006)

*George R. Brown Convention Center*

*George R. Brown Convention Center* 
1001 Avenida De Las Americas (Located in downtown Houston) Exhibit Hall A 
Houston Texas, 77010, 713-853-8000 
*When:* Starts Wednesday, March 05 and lasts through Sunday, March 9th 
*Hours:* Wednesday through Friday 12:00 noon to 9:00 p.m. 
Saturday 10:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m. 
Sunday 10:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m. 
*Admission:* Adults - $8.00 Children (6-12) - $2.00

Come by booth #343 Gray's Guide Service with Captain Nathan & Cecil Gray


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

A reminder about the Chronarch 50MG reels:

We will not be doing the frame upgrades at the show. We will not take the reels back with us for the upgrade either. Unfortunately the airlines can damage and/or loose the reels (I have seen it happen). FTU will be there and they might take the reels back to the shop. I am not sure of this so its best to call them prior to bringing them down. 

I am in Houston now and looking forward to meeting some of you at the show! Matt I hope you have a chance to come to the show. I would like to shake your hand for all the help you provide on this board. I even have a special Shimano trucker hat for you if you decide to come to the show.


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

So you can bring your reel in and get it cleaned and fixed up while at the show...no shipping off and waiting for several weeks. How long does it take approximately???


Bantam1 said:


> I just wanted to remind everyone that the Holder Show is coming up. I will be there with some of my fellow Shimano employees. They will be performing the reel maintenance seminars as usual. We will have 3 technicians on hand and I believe Warren and Joey from FTU will also be there for added support.
> 
> I will be performing an offshore/Jigging seminar every day in the seminar area. Come by the booth to check for times. The rest of the time I will be in the Shimano booth to answer questions. I hope that some of you come by and say hello! I will not be available for photos unfortunately. I have been deemed too ugly for any photos  That's why you will never see my mug in our catalog or in any magazine or TV...
> 
> In all seriousness I hope that many of you can make it out! Its always nice to meet new people.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We will be performing the reel maintenance seminars. This means you bring your reel and sit down. We show you how to take it apart and service the reel correctly. We provide the tools, lube and the knowledge. You will be the one getting dirty  

We do not service the reel for you. I suggest everyone do it once to learn. Its not for everyone, but knowing how the reel needs to be maintained is a big help in the future.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Do you have specific times for the seminars?


Bantam1 said:


> We will be performing the reel maintenance seminars. This means you bring your reel and sit down. We show you how to take it apart and service the reel correctly. We provide the tools, lube and the knowledge. You will be the one getting dirty
> 
> We do not service the reel for you. I suggest everyone do it once to learn. Its not for everyone, but knowing how the reel needs to be maintained is a big help in the future.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The guys are in the area all day long. You can come by at any time during the show hours.


----------



## stag3 (Jul 15, 2006)

Are parts available?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We have parts on hand except for handles, spools and appearance parts. Typically we will have gears, bearings and drag washers.


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

Just want to extend a BIG thank you to the guys @ Shimano that taught my two boys how to care for their new Calais and Curado reels last night! They seemed to listen more to you than instruction from me....I appreciate your patience especially since we were sitting there right when the lights were going off last night!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

No problem! I'm glad that you and your boys enjoyed it. We are there for you and we stay until the job is done


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

yeah, I wanted to give Shimano and Joey at FTU a big thanks for helping clean my reel and swap out a bad bearing at no charge...way to go!!!


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

*Great customer service from Shimano!*

Many thanks to Warren, who replaced most (if not all) of the gears and bearings in my Calcutta 200. I have practically a new reel now!


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

I know this comment is overdue but it was great finally meeting Bantam1 and seeing the FTU crew at the show. Now we just got to figure out how to get y'all to San Antonio for a show.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

It was great to meet you at the show Bantam. In the past, I was never a big fan of Shimano. But this forum and the service you provide at the show were both big reasons why I chose for my first baitcasting purchase to be a Shimano. It hasn't seen enough use yet for it to make it to be serviced, but perhaps next year. Hopefully one day you'll leave Kalifornia for a friendlier environ. We'll be lucky to have you if you move here. - Coach


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had a great time in Houston (as I always do) and it was great to see some of you there! If I ever leave this crappy state I will probably end up in Texas. Texans are my kind of people


----------

